# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  Hyphessobrycon takasei

## ranmasatome

Took some pics today... not too great in my opinion...but..yeah.. here they are..

----------


## hwchoy

got red/yellow cast... Did not post process?

----------


## ranmasatome

no.. tooooo lazy... got other things to do leh... so much to clean and read..
So when i snapped these i just snapped them.. help me post process leh..haha..

----------


## Ibn

No water marks = better pics.

----------


## ranmasatome

haha...Thanks Eric.. but if the previous messages weren't deleted you would have known why they were there..

----------


## hwchoy

well if you send me that original JPEG file I will do something about it. My new monitor arrives in an hours time  :Smile:

----------


## mickthefish

good looking fish ranma, ive got a small shoal of them but theyr'e not in a good enough condition to take any pics yet.
mick

----------


## benny

> No water marks = better pics.


I agree the water marks are an eyesore. But only to aquatic photographers.

Good looking specimen. Quite healthy. Where did you get it?

Cheers,

----------


## ranmasatome

Got them from biotope.. i think even before thio got to see them.. so take some pics for him to see.. :Grin:

----------


## Ibn

Just use your hands to clean off the water marks. I shoot fish pics in fish stores and there glass is never clean.  :Sad:  Just a few quick swipes with your fingers and you're done. Now, algae on the inside glass, that's another thing...

----------


## ranmasatome

actually those marks are on the inside.. i already wiped the glass on the outside with a lint free cloth b4 taking the photos.. and i couldn't see the water marks but when the shot came out.. thery were there.. 
I think its very fine sdimentation that has clung onto certain parts of the glass on the inside of my tanks..

I'll take them again when i feel up to the task..haha.. so lazy now..

----------


## hwchoy

no no, if the fish is too near the glass you will capture the glass surface in your DOF and they sometimes show up as glaring water marks. try to shoo the fish further into the tank.

----------


## ranmasatome

okay.. then i need to remove one of the close up filters liao.. will try again then..

----------


## MrTree

This fish was first collected in Sera Do Navio in Amapa state in December 1961. It's being name after Takase Moichi or Shigeichi (not sure which), who was the first Japanese exporter of ornamental fish in Belem of Brazil, almost half a century ago. He fished frequently with Dr Axelord..

----------


## hwchoy

isn't Axelrod still wanted in the US?

----------


## MrTree

Don't know leh...i actually thought he's already gone.  :Razz:

----------

